# How much and who to tip for service at a wedding?



## pebbledash (6 Apr 2012)

Could anyone tell me how much you tip waiting staff at a wedding? If it was done on the usual basis of price of food it would be a very big tip because the price includes a lot more than just the meal.

Also, is there anyone else you should tip in the hotel?
Duty manager? Head waiter?

Would you just give to one person and have them distribute it? I think it would be impossible to get around each individual server.

Thanks


----------



## monagt (6 Apr 2012)

Tell them "Fast Fred" in the 3:30 at Cheltenham next meet. 

Actually, I am interested in the response to this as I will funding a wedding next year.

Also, Who Tips..................Father of the Bride, the happy couple..............?


----------



## tester1 (6 Apr 2012)

Wow I didnt tip the hotel at mine. I was paying quite enough for getting married there (including crazy corkage!)!!!!!

See what the service is actually like first and then decide


----------



## rosey (6 Apr 2012)

We tipped the wedding coordinator and we left a tip to be shared among the waiting/bar staff. We were very very happy with the staff -lots of people commented how friendly and accommodating they were- going out of their way to help our guests...Also having spoken to one bar man he assured us that tips are always passed to staff and shared among them. 
We figured that we spent a lot of money on the wedding and we felt that the staff in the hotel on the day added to our day with their good humour and we were happy to give a token of appreciation to them.


----------



## niceoneted (6 Apr 2012)

Any wedding I have been at the guests at the table have left a tip. Just even one or two euro each. Not every table will do this though.


----------



## peteb (7 Apr 2012)

I got married and I didnt tip.  Having worked in a hotel that did a lot of weddings about 16 years ago it was a a lot more common.  I think these days when people are paying at least 5k to a hotel they just dont have the money to tip the whole staff.


----------



## Sandals (7 Apr 2012)

My MIL always gathers a tip from the table at weddings, this really annoys me and she knows I dont contribute so she pesters himself for it to cover the two of us. I always tip my hairdresser because of the personal service and hopefully a better cut on the other hand. I only tip where the service had been very good and personal.


----------



## pebbledash (7 Apr 2012)

I'd feel bad not leaving any sort of tip. I'll base it on how service is on the day, but it won't be 10% of the full hotel bill.


----------



## Mongola (8 Apr 2012)

rosey said:


> We tipped the wedding coordinator and we left a tip to be shared among the waiting/bar staff. We were very very happy with the staff -lots of people commented how friendly and accommodating they were- going out of their way to help our guests...Also having spoken to one bar man he assured us that tips are always passed to staff and shared among them.
> We figured that we spent a lot of money on the wedding and we felt that the staff in the hotel on the day added to our day with their good humour and we were happy to give a token of appreciation to them.




This thread is quite interesting for me as this is something that did not even cross my mind! Could I be nosy and ask for a parkball figure as to what you gave to the hotel co-ordinator and to the staff?


----------



## Hillsalt (8 Apr 2012)

Here is the best advice you will get in relation to tipping for the wedding. I got this advice from a friend who is a chef.

Arrange to meet the head chef who will be on duty for the wedding around one week before the big day. Tell him that everyone is looking for a goof feed and slip him a sizable tip. In my day, I tipped IR£50 but do what ever you see fit.

If you are going to tip the waiting staff, again do it before the meal. Maybe the best man could do it just before the starters are served.


----------



## Mongola (19 Apr 2012)

Hillsalt, this is a great tip. Thank you. Although I did not think about it at all, I think we will tip the staff as they have been incredibly accomodating! Every request or query has been welcomed We are bringing food from caterers to compliment what they supply, hiring chiavari chairs among other things. They have been (and still are) incredible to deal with so I would like to acknowledge this and I think a tip will be the way to go.


----------



## elcato (19 Apr 2012)

In my experience tipping a manager or advisor on the day means the tip stops there. I'd ask the guests to tip and anyone who goes beyond tip them personally.


----------



## Mahoney (15 Dec 2014)

Wow, I never heard of tipping wedding suppliers - is this normally done?


----------



## flowerman (16 Dec 2014)

Mahoney said:


> Wow, I never heard of tipping wedding suppliers - is this normally done?



Their "tip" should be that they are glad to be getting your business and money in the 1st place.


----------

